
Harvard Takes the Plunge into Crypto with a Token Sale Investment - seibelj
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-11/harvard-takes-plunge-into-crypto-with-a-token-sale-investment
======
adamnemecek
Wasted money

